
Do you understand our value proposition? - raskadk
Hi there,
I have a website: ottocopenahgen.com, but I am concerned that consumers doesn’t understand our value proposition.<p>If you should guess, what do you think we offer?<p>Best,<p>Rasmus
======
karmakaze
> We can’t connect to the server at ottocopenahgen.com.

[https://www.ottocopenhagen.com/](https://www.ottocopenhagen.com/) loads
better.

Try 4 frames for free. Buy any you like. And maybe some sort of subscription
thing I have to figure out how to cancel?

I can't tell if you ship internationally or what DKK converts to in a currency
I know.

------
mtmail
One can try glasses at home, then buy them. It's well presented.

~~~
raskadk
Hi Mtmail,

Thank you so much for your feedback. Do you think the glasses are expensive to
buy?

Do you think the glasses comes with prescription lenses and if so, do it cost
extra?

Best, Raska

